# Texan II today



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Riding the Ferry can be fun sometimes always something to look at. I wonder how the Texan II did in the bay today? My regards to Capt. Dan Bunday. He's my Ex.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

It looks like it says Texsun II. Is that one of the party fishing boats Sandy?


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I'm sure they got TONS of hardheads and a few gafftops, sharks, sand trout, whiting and bull reds.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

it IS the Texsun II, been out on that old tub just a few times....


----------

